# Hybrid Fig Burl



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Hybrid fig burl blank
 Vender: Georges Bits of Timber



 For a long time I would look at Georges pen blanks, but end up not ordering because of the price.  Well I won a gift card and ended up using it to make an order.  Then I saw the light, the price he gives is Australian currency, and not American Dollars.  


 The good: I would turn a little cut off the lathe and look at the blank.  The whole time I didn't get any air pockets, and I got a little something at the end.  You can see it in the attached photo, which was easy enough to fill with CA.  It may have been where I chipped something.  I backpainted the blank after drilling and used apoxy to install the tubes.

The blank turned nice, I used a sharp carbide and fast.

The bond from acrylic to wood is amazing, it almost is just one continuous piece of material.

It seems to me a lot of the hybrids when finished are more acrylic than wood.  I personally like the ones that are more wood with the acrylic filler.  So this by far is my favorite hybrid I have completed.  Before I started turning this blank it looked as though it was going to be more acrylic than wood, but I was wrong.

 The bad: Blank wise there is nothing to complain about.

My only complaints is about the shipping, it took just under 2 weeks to get my order.  KEEP IN MIND THIS IS DUE TO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING AND NOT THEIR FAULT.  However in his defense he got the package out quick.





 Any questions please let me know.

 I would recommend this blank, beautiful color, good and solid.  A+ (not sure how many pluses show that I am beyond happy with this blank).


 *This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank. The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost. If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion. My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------

